# Collapsing trachea/wheezing question



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I know a lot of us are all too familiar with the collapsing trachea/reversed sneezing that chis sometimes do. Usually when our doggies start it, we will gently put our finger over their nose so that they swallow; and that opens the trachea back and stops the spell right away. 

Lately though I've found myself doing it more often for my Kahlua! Nothing else has changed for her except that it's been getting much colder lately. I wonder, do you all notice that your dogs have wheezing spells more often when it's colder outside?

Everything else is normal; eating fine, attitude fine; just seems that she's been having these spells 4 times a day now when usually it was much less. She doesn't have any other respiratory issues; no nasal discharge or anything else that would indicate a problem. And obviously our house is heated... but I'm wondering if maybe it's just too dry now and we should turn on our humidifier.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have noticed Lion is doing it a lot more as well. It must be the cold weather or something! I usually gently cover his nose so he will breath through his mouth, and then it stops.

On a side note:
I think the terms of collapsing trachea and reverse sneezing sometimes get confused... I didn't know the difference until I did some reading. A collapsing trachea is just what it sounds like.. The cartilage rings in the trachea collapse and block the airway. Reverse sneezing is a little different.. It is a spasm in the dog's soft palate or throat. 

Sorry, I don't mean to hijack your thread but I just wanted to point out the difference because one is serious and the other isn't


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here here here especially at night I usually take her to water so she gets some air as she does it.

Bijoux never does it and has lately which is very rare for her I wonder if it's from the dry heat


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm I did not know there was a difference!! Usually when I see someone mention reverse sneezing, another person will comment that it's a collapsing trachea issue. I always thought that was why the "covering the nose" thing worked; because it forced the dog to inhale via it's mouth and when they swallow it kind of opens the passage back up. I'll have to do some reading up on it now that I know there's a difference, thanks!

I'm thinking it's gotta be a dry heat thing too; as she's doing it a lot at night also. If it keeps up the next couple days, I may turn on the humidifier and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

How exactly do Chi's get this? How would you know?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

They have these sort of "spells" where instead of sneezing it's reversed. Like they will inhale a couple times and it sounds like a snort. Lemme check YouTube...






There's a link! I am not sure who that is but it's a public video, came up when I searched "reverse sneeze." Haha; they do the same thing with plugging the nose to stop it.

Edit to add; Found a good article online that explains more about it; as well as the difference between collapsed trachea and reverse sneezing.  Thank you Missy lol! Learn something new everyday.

R2 <--that's the article.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Couldn't watch the whole video, made me sad!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww! It's a completely normal thing for what it's worth!! Like the article said it's just a common phenomenon that for some reason happens a lot in toy breed dogs.

When Kahlua does it, it look scary but the moment she's done, she just instantly snaps back into whatever she was doing. Tail wagging, greeting people, kissing faces, etc. Like she has no comprehension (or I guess, doesn't care at all and it doesn't alarm her lol) that she did it.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie does the reverse sneezing sometimes when he's very excited. I always jump up and rub his throat until he stops. Now when I sneeze, he runs to me and frantically begins to lick my face. Do you think he's trying to help me too?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My first chi (who looks exactly like the one in the video) did that. So far Angel has only done it maybe 3 times! But now that it is getting colder I will watch and see if it is the cold air. Then I will need a humidifier.
Thanks for the info, also!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

When my Kirby was young he had a few days of 'extra' reverse sneezing, 
I took him to the vet, he had tonsillitis. ( just a thought)


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi my buster does this too im glad i read this because it always scares me


----------

